# can you still use this team in warhammer



## gazcal (Apr 15, 2010)

i have not heard about them or seen any for a long time so what happend to dogs of war? were they just changed into ogres? if so thats stupid if not then they really need an update. would really like to know as i want some troops which are not elves but are not ogres either.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

From my understanding, the Dogs of War have been phased out. In theory if you have their rules you still could use them in your games though I doubt you can use them in anything official.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

They were Mercenarys I believe. They could be used in any army. I might be wrong. 

They were not anything great. Giants used to be in their ranks. They looked pretty damn cool thou. I'm sure you could use them in game, they DO have rules around somewhere, but you'll need your opponent to agree. They are nothing to worry about really, they just look ace


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

If you are playing at home you can do whatever you want. If you go to a tourney you will have to check the rules pack. Some allow them and some do not. Some also allow the newer indy GT Dogs of War army book.


----------

